# Iranian Weapons 'Killing Our Troops' in Iraq, U.S. Says



## High_Gravity (Jul 8, 2011)

Iranian Weapons 'Killing Our Troops' in Iraq, U.S. Says 









> WASHINGTON -- The United States is negotiating with Iraq to extend the U.S. military presence, as the number deadly attacks against U.S. troops in Iraq by militiamen trained and armed by Iran is on the rise.
> 
> Adm. Mike Mullen, Chairman of the Joint Chiefs of Staff, said Iranian-backed Shiite militias "are killing our troops" in Iraq with sophisticated weapons that include lethal armor-piercing versions of IEDs and rocket-boosted mortars.
> 
> ...



Iranian Weapons 'Killing Our Troops' in Iraq, U.S. Says


----------



## daveman (Jul 8, 2011)

Iran has declared war against us.  But we just pretend they're not doing anything.

Disgusting.


----------



## High_Gravity (Jul 8, 2011)

daveman said:


> Iran has declared war against us.  But we just pretend they're not doing anything.
> 
> Disgusting.



Iran has been in a state of war against us since 1979.


----------



## uscitizen (Jul 8, 2011)

I predicted this before we even invaded Iraq.
Ironically the thing that guaranteed it to happen was the removal of Sadam.


----------



## daveman (Jul 8, 2011)

High_Gravity said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > Iran has declared war against us.  But we just pretend they're not doing anything.
> ...


And ignoring it has worked SOOO well.


----------



## High_Gravity (Jul 8, 2011)

daveman said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > daveman said:
> ...



When they took American Hostages from the Embassy in 1979 that was a declaration of war, if they pulled that shit with Russia or China they would have gotten their asses kicked.


----------



## daveman (Jul 8, 2011)

High_Gravity said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...


Which is what we should have done.

However, there was a Democrat in the White House.


----------



## High_Gravity (Jul 8, 2011)

daveman said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > daveman said:
> ...



We can't go back in time but we really need to address whats going on now, Iranian weapons and personnel are going into Iraq to kill American troops and we are doing squat.


----------



## daveman (Jul 8, 2011)

High_Gravity said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...


Indeed.  But we still lack the political will.  

Obama is bombing countries that aren't killing our troops.  He's ignoring a country that is.


----------



## High_Gravity (Jul 8, 2011)

daveman said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > daveman said:
> ...



Yes and once they get nuclear weapons, nobody will touch them because no one wants to be responsible for setting off a nuclear war, Iran will be untouchable like North Korea.


----------



## daveman (Jul 8, 2011)

High_Gravity said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...


Yup.  We missed our chance to destroy their nuclear facilities.  Hell, Saudi Arabia was even going to allow Israel overflight rights to make the strikes.


----------



## High_Gravity (Jul 8, 2011)

daveman said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > daveman said:
> ...



Yeah the Arabs wanted the US and Israel to destroy Irans nuclear facilities, under the table of course. The opportunity for that is gone.


----------



## daveman (Jul 8, 2011)

High_Gravity said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...


It was gone as soon as the reactors were fueled.  Bombing them then would have been an environmental nightmare.


----------



## High_Gravity (Jul 8, 2011)

daveman said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > daveman said:
> ...



Iran is going to have nukes soon and they will be untouchable, this regime knows that as soon as they get them nobody is going to attack Iran.


----------



## Ropey (Jul 8, 2011)

daveman said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > daveman said:
> ...




Not political will.  Obama intends on this path. Do not think an intelligent man such as Obama is lacking in the political will in this case. There's enough information to let out and he's keeping it in.

I say this is intentional, and on the back of his ME policies.


----------



## Ropey (Jul 8, 2011)

High_Gravity said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...



QFT

Remember the Ambassadors taken hostage in Lebanon?

Imad Mughniyah - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



> The Lebanon hostage crisis refers to the systematic kidnapping in Lebanon of 96 foreign hostages of 21 national origins &#8211; mostly American and western European &#8211; between 1982 and 1992. At least 8 hostages perished in captivity: some murdered, while others died from lack of adequate medical attention to illnesses.[1]



What happened after this:



> The hostage crisis ended with the *need for Western aid *and investment by Syria and Iran following the end of the Iran-Iraq war and collapse of the Soviet Union, and with promises to Hezbollah that it could remain armed following the end of the Lebanese Civil War and that France and America would not seek revenge against it.



We gave them money.  

Russia took revenge and since then, there have not been Russian statesmen taken hostage by Arabs.  Russia came back after gathering information for a few years and murdered the hostage takers and their male family lines.


----------



## High_Gravity (Jul 8, 2011)

Ropey said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > daveman said:
> ...



Wow I knew they were taking hostages in Lebanon but I didn't know they were taking diplomats and Ambassadors, we should learn by now that handing out money to people that hate us DOES NOT HELP, Pakistan can be a recent example.


----------



## daveman (Jul 8, 2011)

High_Gravity said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...


Only an utter fool believes that Iran isn't working towards their own warheads.


----------



## daveman (Jul 8, 2011)

Ropey said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...


God help us.


----------



## Ropey (Jul 8, 2011)

daveman said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> > daveman said:
> ...



Well, 2012 is when we find out which way the American political wind will blow. If he wins again and gains back the house then he will cement many his policies with concurrent policies attached and this will take quite some time for the Republicans to regurgitate.


----------



## Jos (Jul 9, 2011)

High_Gravity said:


> Wow I knew they were taking hostages in Lebanon but I didn't know they were taking diplomats and Ambassadors, we should learn by now that handing out money to people that hate us DOES NOT HELP, Pakistan can be a recent example.




U.S. frees 5 Iranian diplomats held since 2007 - Los Angeles Times


----------



## Ropey (Jul 9, 2011)

^ Then those Iranian "diplomats' should  not have been caught in Iraq doing things undiplomatic.


----------



## Mr. Jones (Jul 9, 2011)

High_Gravity said:


> Iranian Weapons 'Killing Our Troops' in Iraq, U.S. Says
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gee..maybe the warmongers who rushed into Iraq (based on BS)
should have had some strategy planning to go along with the blood lust (based on BS) and figured that Iraq was a mostly Shiite majority, before they went on their BS crusade, to divide it for oil and Israel.
Don't like nations being hostile to the USA? Then stay the fuck out of their affairs, and stop the worldwide imperialistic conquer, murder and destroy policies.
There is much to do here at home, and much the American people need to rebuild our own nation.


----------



## daveman (Jul 9, 2011)

Ropey said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > Ropey said:
> ...


After another Obama term, the US won't be worth salvaging.


----------



## Ropey (Jul 9, 2011)

daveman said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> > daveman said:
> ...



Oh yes it will. It will just be harder to deal with. America is far too strong for one two term President to ruin.

The constitution would have to be changed. America runs like molasses on the political front regarding internal legislation for a reason.


----------



## daveman (Jul 9, 2011)

Ropey said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > Ropey said:
> ...


Considering the Constitutional Scholar in Chief doesn't much give a damn about the Constitution, I'm not as optimistic as you are.


----------



## High_Gravity (Jul 11, 2011)

Iran's Arming Of Iraqi Insurgents A 'Challenge' For U.S.: Panetta 








> BAGHDAD -- The U.S. will not "walk away" from the challenge of Iran's stepped-up arming of Iraqi insurgents who are targeting and killing American troops as they prepare to leave Iraq, U.S. Defense Secretary Leon Panetta said Monday.
> 
> Panetta also pointedly pressed Iraqi leaders to appoint a defense minister, after more than a year of indecision, and to make up their minds about asking the U.S. to keep a military presence here beyond December.
> 
> ...



Iran's Arming Of Iraqi Insurgents A 'Challenge' For U.S.: Panetta


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Jul 11, 2011)

daveman said:


> Iran has declared war against us.  But we just pretend they're not doing anything.
> 
> Disgusting.



Well we did help, The Shah and Saddan kill millions of Iranians and Bush had a covert program to terrorize them and bring down their government.


----------



## daveman (Jul 11, 2011)

Truthseeker420 said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > Iran has declared war against us.  But we just pretend they're not doing anything.
> ...


So you're saying we deserve it.


----------



## Ropey (Jul 11, 2011)

daveman said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> > daveman said:
> ...



It's not an easy time to be sure and America has a lot of enemies. The information age has them scrambling to secure what is not nearly secure enough. That's more important than the Presidency imo. 

The war is coming to this arena. Both Shia and Sunni are on the move. Israel has nothing to do with this war other than possibly being drawn into it by the very nature of Arab move to attack Israel during a heavy Shia & Sunn Peninsula wide battle they will be fighting between themselves.

Then the US will mop up.


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Jul 11, 2011)

daveman said:


> Truthseeker420 said:
> 
> 
> > daveman said:
> ...



No, just saying the Iranians have a reason not to trust us.


----------

